# La Hivecabra!



## Angcuru (Dec 19, 2004)

It comes for your posts in the night!


----------



## The Other Librarian (Dec 19, 2004)

The Post-sucker!


----------



## ph34r (Dec 19, 2004)

Ummm..ok.


----------



## HellHound (Dec 19, 2004)

ph34r not, ph34r. W3 underst4nd j00.

But anyways, back on-off-topic. 

I just finished the final clean-up for a chapter of Necromancer's Legacy 2 - Undead Boogaloo. Since it seems to be the thing these days, we're figuring releasing each individual segment as its own PDF until we get them all together and release NL2 for real (with all the goodness of Necromancer's Legacy updated to 3.5, the best of the best of OGL necromancy added in, and about twelve new chapters of my own material thrown into the mix).

Just finished writing up paragon classes and bloodlines (UA rules) for ghosts, ghouls, liches, mummies & vampires.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 19, 2004)

I want.......

It's great to hear you all are doing a second, the first one is great.  I really liked when reading Arsenal Spiked Chains that you had conected a god from that with a god from NL.    I liked it so much I placed them both in my game.


----------



## ph34r (Dec 19, 2004)

*wipes tear from cheek*

4ll 1'\/3 3v3|2 w4|\|73d w45 70 b3 u|\|d3|25700d!!  

Ok enough of that.


----------



## Angcuru (Dec 19, 2004)

I know not the leet.  And for that, I remain sane.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 19, 2004)

Great concert tonight.  Lots of fun and a slightly drunk crowd.  Of course, what would you expect when the concert hall is at a brewery.

Great music and good times.


----------



## ASH (Dec 19, 2004)

Great times and Good music.


----------



## Turanil (Dec 19, 2004)

An esoteric thread for sure.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 19, 2004)

It is said that the Post- sucker lay at the botton of the sea with a plush Piratecat toy.


----------



## Angcuru (Dec 19, 2004)

It lies in wait with Mountain Dew and tasty snackfoods to lure unwary gamers to their doom.


----------



## ph34r (Dec 19, 2004)

Mmm, Cheetos.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 19, 2004)

nothing better then a hot cup of tea.....


----------



## Angcuru (Dec 19, 2004)

....of Doom!


----------



## Crothian (Dec 19, 2004)

I always have my Mr Coffee when I watch Radar!!


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 19, 2004)

Not Mr. Coffee. It keeps it from sleeping and dreaming about all of the gaming communities doom... DOOM I tell you!


----------



## Crothian (Dec 19, 2004)

mood...mood I reply......


----------



## Darkness (Dec 19, 2004)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> I know not the leet. And for that, I remain sane.



 It's easy, after a little while of getting used to it.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 19, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Fantasy mafia.  Are we talking d20 Modern/Spycraft like or a D&D mafia varient (thieves guild)?
> 
> You can go with the usual currier job for the suitcase (don't tell them what is in the suitcase, of course).  Intercept currier of rival crimelord job.  There is the collect protection money job.  Track down erstwhile employee job.  Eliminate erstwhile employee job.  Eliminate employee of competition job.  Convince witnesses of crimes by employer's business to see things differently job.
> 
> That's what I could think of in about 5 minutes. I'm sure there are more.




Plus there is always the fun of quoting the Godfather


----------



## Darkness (Dec 19, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Plus there is always the fun of quoting the Godfather



 And not just in word, but in deed also.

*places a horse head on diaglo's pillow*


----------



## Crothian (Dec 19, 2004)

Ah, how cute......


----------



## ph34r (Dec 20, 2004)

A Kodak moment.


----------



## Angcuru (Dec 20, 2004)

...of Total Devestation!


----------



## Crothian (Dec 20, 2004)

you have a destructive complex.....


----------



## Angcuru (Dec 20, 2004)

Also known to be called boredom.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 20, 2004)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> Also known to be called boredom.




write a review!!!!


----------



## Angcuru (Dec 20, 2004)

This is a "I want to be entertained, damn you!" boredom, not a "I feel constructive." boredom.  Sadly.


----------



## ASH (Dec 20, 2004)




----------



## Crothian (Dec 20, 2004)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> This is a "I want to be entertained, damn you!" boredom, not a "I feel constructive." boredom.  Sadly.




but the review entertains you in return!!   I'm serious, they dance for me late at night under the sycamore trees....the moonlight reflects off their letters and causes a cascade of colors to venture out on the new fallen snow.....


----------



## Crothian (Dec 20, 2004)

ASH said:
			
		

>





great on toast?  but how would we ever know?


----------



## AGGEMAM (Dec 21, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> but the review entertains you in return!!   I'm serious, they dance for me late at night under the sycamore trees....the moonlight reflects off their letters and causes a cascade of colors to venture out on the new fallen snow.....




At the other end of the insanity spectrum I enjoy written random words in Google and see what comes up.


----------



## Angcuru (Dec 21, 2004)

Well, I just spotted a mouse in my room.  So now I have my compound shortbow and one of my longer daggers (I'm a collector, not a nut) ready just in case I see 'im.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 21, 2004)

AGGEMAM said:
			
		

> At the other end of the insanity spectrum I enjoy written random words in Google and see what comes up.




So, you are insane...cause that's the other end of my sanity......


----------



## Crothian (Dec 21, 2004)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> Well, I just spotted a mouse in my room.  So now I have my compound shortbow and one of my longer daggers (I'm a collector, not a nut) ready just in case I see 'im.




a mouse in the house?  will you gain a level if you get him?  will you eat well?


----------



## The Other Librarian (Dec 21, 2004)

or a moose in the hoose?


----------



## Imret (Dec 21, 2004)

I don't think I get it.


----------



## Angcuru (Dec 21, 2004)

Elusive little bugger.  Doesn't want to let me skewer him.  Bah.  Sticky glue traps await.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 21, 2004)

don't kill him, let him go in the wild.....


----------



## Angcuru (Dec 21, 2004)

Bah.   I take this into my own hands only because my cats are broken.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 21, 2004)

how did you break your cat?  and let the mouse go!!


----------



## Crothian (Dec 21, 2004)

randomlings got hacked!!  why would you hack her site?


----------



## The Other Librarian (Dec 21, 2004)

The mouse is forever tainted.  He has tasted the fruits of civilization.  He will never settle forl ife in the wild again.  He must be stopped before he raises a rodent army bent on the enslavement of humankind in the lunar cheese mines.


----------



## Steve Jung (Dec 21, 2004)

Oh good. It's not just me. How can we fix Randomling's site?


----------



## Crothian (Dec 21, 2004)

it's cheese Gromet!!


----------



## Crothian (Dec 21, 2004)

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Oh good. It's not just me. How can we fix Randomling's site?




Only her or someone with admin access I imagine can do anything.


----------



## Turanil (Dec 21, 2004)

Imret said:
			
		

> I don't think I get it.




Me  neither. I think it's the most incomprehensible thread I came upon in months. I am tempted to insult some political leaders on their religious beliefs to have this thread closed if nobody tells me what it is about!


----------



## The Other Librarian (Dec 21, 2004)

It's about 48 posts.


----------



## AGGEMAM (Dec 21, 2004)

It's the Hivemind. It doesn't need to make sense, quite the contrary actually.

This thread is EN World's official unofficial off topic chatforum.



And, Crothian, I think it's one of those nasty serial hacking competitions that killed Randomling's ... I wonder when it'll be back up.


----------



## Piratecat (Dec 21, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> randomlings got hacked!!  why would you hack her site?




Nemmerle's site got hacked too. As far as I can tell, it's a virus that exploits a vulnerability in that forum software; instead of being a deliberate attack, it automatically seeks unprotected sites and wrecks them without any human intervention at all. That's just my guess, mind you, but the message left behind was nearly identical.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 21, 2004)

Thanks PC


----------



## derelictjay (Dec 21, 2004)

Well I turn 27 on this day of seasons change. 
When the sun shines its shortest and night darkens its longest.
With the cold moving in for its stay.

Of course I doens't feel like winter with a temperature of 70 degrees outside.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 21, 2004)

It's only about 20 here...ya, that is too warm......


----------



## derelictjay (Dec 21, 2004)

Well, we're suppose to have a below normal christmas, at 44 degrees


----------



## ASH (Dec 21, 2004)

Well we got snow, and its about 11 degree's outside with  a winshield of 10 below... Finally it seems like winter.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 21, 2004)

we got a little bit of snow, but it isn't staying...the cold is though


----------



## ASH (Dec 21, 2004)

I want it to stay for a few more days. Just long enough to give us a white christmas.Then it can leave and warm up.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 21, 2004)

me tired.

Exalted game got cancelled tonight. Bah.  Got up too early.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 21, 2004)

well, now you can sit back and enjoy the Bowl season...or write a review...or just aimlessly post....


----------



## Angcuru (Dec 21, 2004)

The mouse has escaped my wrath.  Arr.

Anyone know any good PbP games recruiting or sites that run PbP games?  I checked the forums here, but it looks like most if not all are filled.

I need gaming...


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 21, 2004)

bowl season... glass or ceramic?

no reviews. I'm watching Uber Goober and Demon Hunters.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 21, 2004)

you can multi task....


----------



## Tallok (Dec 21, 2004)

good morning! how is the hive! I'm on winter break and thought I"d stop by! and I can't seem to stop yelling!


----------



## Crothian (Dec 21, 2004)

dude, your like that loud talker from Gilbert


----------



## Tallok (Dec 21, 2004)

gilbert?! what is this?!


----------



## Crothian (Dec 21, 2004)

oops, that should read Dilbert.....a comic and short lived cartoon


----------



## Angcuru (Dec 21, 2004)

Hard day at work.  Exhausted.


----------



## Tallok (Dec 21, 2004)

yesyes. I remember loud talker. Dilbert. I was phil, prince of insufficient light for halloween a few years ago. or more than a few years. but nonetheless, it happened, and I may or may not still have a large foamboard spoon in my basement.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 21, 2004)

5 hours 9 minutes and counting......


----------



## Tallok (Dec 21, 2004)

...until?


----------



## Angcuru (Dec 22, 2004)

Tomorrow.


----------



## AGGEMAM (Dec 22, 2004)

Doesn't that severely depend on where you are?


----------



## Angcuru (Dec 22, 2004)

Tomorrow, me standard time.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 22, 2004)

until the most important of times........


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 22, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> dude, your like that loud talker from Gilbert




And here I was thinking you were talking about What's Eating Gilbert Grape.


----------



## Angcuru (Dec 22, 2004)

Shmah!


----------



## Steve Jung (Dec 22, 2004)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> The mouse has escaped my wrath.  Arr.
> 
> Anyone know any good PbP games recruiting or sites that run PbP games?  I checked the forums here, but it looks like most if not all are filled.
> 
> I need gaming...



Well SilverMoon's Western/D&D game at randomling's can always have players.


----------



## Maldur (Dec 22, 2004)

hey peoples, how is the anticipation for xmas vibe around here?


----------



## Crothian (Dec 22, 2004)

well, before we can have Christmas we have to have....

My Birthday!!!  A big celebration today and a joyious feast will be had!!


----------



## derelictjay (Dec 22, 2004)

Well my birthday was yesterday, and, thankfully a quite one at that. I only heard happy birthday told to me a total of 3 times, I only recieved 2 birthday cards (neither of which came from family or friends), and no party or cake to make me feel older. It looks like I'm starting to live up to my user name "derelict" in its "abondoned" form of usuage.

BTW Happy Birthday!


----------



## ASH (Dec 22, 2004)

Happy birthday and holidays peoples...


----------



## Angcuru (Dec 22, 2004)

That looks interesting, Steve.  Which one is the actual game recruitment thread or the one I should look at?


----------



## AGGEMAM (Dec 22, 2004)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> That looks interesting, Steve.  Which one is the actual game recruitment thread or the one I should look at?




Just start a new topic saying "I want in" or something like that


----------



## Darkness (Dec 22, 2004)

Happy birthday, Crothian and derelictjay!


----------



## Angcuru (Dec 23, 2004)

I think I'm coming down with the flu.  Fheck.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 23, 2004)

up with the flu!!  up with the flu!!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 23, 2004)

Come on and get down with the sickness?


----------



## Crothian (Dec 23, 2004)

down with the sickness, up with the flu!!  Down with the Sickness, up with the Flu!!


----------



## Angcuru (Dec 23, 2004)

What?


----------



## Crothian (Dec 23, 2004)

its a chant, a war chant, a war chant for the people......or delerium, delerium from a long winter away from people trapped in the hidden recourse of the caves of my mind.....in the darkness and the cold ...doing snow angels........


----------



## Angcuru (Dec 23, 2004)

I need to start exercising sometime soon.  Ar.  I used to be in such good shape.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 23, 2004)

you are always a shape...just of different sizes.....


----------



## Steve Jung (Dec 23, 2004)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> I need to start exercising sometime soon.  Ar.  I used to be in such good shape.



Well you could be in perfect shape... round.  Sorry about the game. I didn't realize there were others thinking about getting into the game, too.


----------



## Angcuru (Dec 23, 2004)

Ah, well.  Maybe I'll just throw together a homebrew setting real quick and start one of my own.  I'll save a spot for you if you're interested.  Time t' be gettin' to thinkin'.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 23, 2004)

well, I'm under quite a bit of snow with a nice cold breeze as well....what does that mean??  White Christmas!!!


----------



## derelictjay (Dec 23, 2004)

Well, I can't believe it, their actually saying there might be snow in the wee hours of the christmas eve morning down here, completely unbelievable. Hell must be freezing over, wait Texas is hotter than hell, that makes since.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 23, 2004)

Remember, Rudolph's red nose is not alcohol related....


----------



## Angcuru (Dec 24, 2004)

Christmas eve.  Woo.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 24, 2004)

Whatever happened to the Chainsaw juggler?
he was a good friend of mine
I heard he died
and nobody cried
instead they all chopped off their arms

well, that sure makes sense
he was loved by his fans 
but tell me how did he die?
nobody knows
they found him alone
all bloody, with his arms by his side


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 24, 2004)

I'm so glad it hasn't snowed here in Georgia...sure, its still cold...but no snow means I can pretend its nice and warm. Why must my mother live in this place of sometimes snow and always cold in the winter?! I liked it when I had Christmas in Florida with 70 degree weather...

And Crothian...that was interesting.


----------



## Angcuru (Dec 24, 2004)

Sure was.  Odd.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 24, 2004)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> And Crothian...that was interesting.




what else am I supposed to say when my truck is under a quarter inch of ice....thawing slowly....


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 24, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> what else am I supposed to say when my truck is under a quarter inch of ice....thawing slowly....



 Umm...well, you could get a flamethrower out and enjoy yourself.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 24, 2004)

ya, and explain that to the police....

if only I'd gotten Spaceballs the Flamethrower for Christmas that one year like I asked.....


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 24, 2004)

It'd give you something to do! Could even make for an interesting story for every other Christmas.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 24, 2004)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> It'd give you something to do! Could even make for an interesting story for every other Christmas.




ya, how I blew up the truck and landed in jail....I could sing that one song from Was (Not Was) ....

anyhoot...time to go brave the frozen streets....Merry Christmas all


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 24, 2004)

Good luck. I guess I'll work on today's update for my Story Hour before I have to head out and see some family.


----------



## Darkness (Dec 27, 2004)

*shows off his new sig*


----------



## Crothian (Dec 27, 2004)

and the best halflings....


----------



## Darkness (Dec 27, 2004)

True, true.

Ghostwise Halflings in FR seem kinda similar and are very nice as well.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 27, 2004)

eh...sort of, but they really are not the fierce hunters and survivors the Dark Sun ones are.....


----------



## Darkness (Dec 27, 2004)

Yeah. The Dark Sun ones were really neat. They should export them to other worlds.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 27, 2004)

I'm going to.  I'll see if the Halfling in the party lets the other Halflings eat the human.  THere's also an elf in the party...but really, who'd want to eat an elf?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 27, 2004)

Halflings (shudder).  Bad Experiences with halflings (and a few good ones).

The most recent bad experience was the halfling wizard who repeatedly charged into combat.  Not buffed or particularly combat worthy, he just liked to do it.

Most recent good experience was the Stealth Halfling who was buds with the Half-Ogre.  She hid in his hair for almost the entire game.  When it came to be dinner time while we were conversing with some Bladelings, the half-ogre stuck some food in his hair to feed said halfling.  Explained he was feeding the lice.  They made a great team.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 28, 2004)

so, no game aboiut a bunch of old halflings comeing out of retirement to take care of a problem??


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 28, 2004)

Nope. Dwarves are too much fun.


----------



## AGGEMAM (Dec 28, 2004)

Hey. I'm back from Seville which midaeval city center gave me a huge number of ideas for adventures, so now I'm writing up some sketches or adventure outlines, that I might use in the future if I ever start playing D&D again.


----------



## ASH (Dec 28, 2004)

Hello!!!


----------



## Crothian (Dec 28, 2004)

ah, its wierd setting the alarm and then having those dreams that I'm waking up right before the alarm rings....


----------



## AGGEMAM (Dec 28, 2004)

Hola! Feliz navidad e año nuevo, ASH!


----------



## ASH (Dec 28, 2004)

Same to you Agge!!!  

How's enworld been treating the fine folks here?


----------



## Angcuru (Dec 28, 2004)

oooohhhh...

Pretty new boards...


----------



## Crothian (Dec 28, 2004)

it's been there a while, my tag line I mean...I know cool comments and people notcing....I'm so neglected....


----------



## Darkness (Dec 29, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> it's been there a while, my tag line I mean...I know cool comments and people notcing....I'm so neglected....



 My custom title still draws attention after all this time.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 29, 2004)

and that's really really cool......


----------



## Darkness (Dec 29, 2004)

Yes, it makes me quite happy. I usually change my title every couple months on other boards but I guess this one'll stay with me.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 30, 2004)

*This is my New Year's resolution:*

When my mother-in-law begins to yell and shout
Through the window I would like to throw her out.
But I resolve not to do it, here is why:
I'm afraid of hitting someone passing by.
This is my New Year's resolution.

When I'm at the movies watching a love seen
And a lady's hat is blocking half the screen
I resolve not to shout, "Take off that hat!"
I'll remove it gently with a baseball bat.
This is my New Year's Resolution.

When I take a lovely lady out to eat
And she orders caviar instead of meat
I resolve to let the lady have her fill.
And of course I'll also let her pay the bill.
This is my New Year's Resolution.

When I'm sitting with my wifey on a bus
And a dear old lady stands in front of us
I resolve to be a gentleman discreet.
I'll politely offer her my wifey's seat.
This is my New Year's Resolution.

When my mother says, "Come in, it's time to eat."
And I keep on playing games out in the street
I resolve to rush right home now when I'm called
Cause my pop just got a hairbrush and he's bald.
This is my New Year's Resolution.

On the radio this year I hope to score
With some funny jokes you've never heard before.
I resolve not to tell a corny joke.
Hello, what's that? The church burned down? Holy smoke!
This is my New Year's Resolution.

In this coming year I'm going to be discreet.
Have the Slicker's playing music soft and sweet.
I resolve to treat Tchaikovsky tenderly
And set his second movement with TNT.
This is my New Year's Resolution.


----------



## Darkness (Jan 2, 2005)

My resolution for this year is 1024x768, same as last year.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 2, 2005)

mine is to fight back against Darkness.... 

I mean the darkness.....


----------



## Darkness (Jan 2, 2005)

Dude, light switches are _so_ 20th century.


----------



## ASH (Jan 2, 2005)

Howdy everyone.. 
Happy new year and such.


----------



## Angcuru (Jan 2, 2005)

My gaming computer doesn't work, I just finished KotOR 2, and am now bored.  Damn.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 2, 2005)

have you considered a hobby?


----------



## Angcuru (Jan 2, 2005)

Hobbies cost money.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 2, 2005)

not all of them, many free fun hobbies out there...like IU don't know: Gaming


----------



## Angcuru (Jan 2, 2005)

I want to game, but I don't have the time, and when I do, I don't have the energy.  Which is why I'm trying to find a good PBP game to join in.


----------



## ASH (Jan 2, 2005)

I want to join a PBP, but I dont really even have the time for that...
I should'nt even be on the computer now, i should be asleep, or cleaning or reading to my kids.....

Oh well. I need some me time too!


----------



## Steve Jung (Jan 3, 2005)

Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## ASH (Jan 3, 2005)

Tis like a roller coster this hive thread...
Up, down, fast, slow.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jan 3, 2005)

And now for a brief installment of Half-Orc Haiku poetry reading.

Feng Tall
Dwarf Small
Squish!


----------



## guedo79 (Jan 3, 2005)

Feng eat bread
Feng not dead


----------



## guedo79 (Jan 3, 2005)

Feng make hole
In really big Troll


----------



## Crothian (Jan 3, 2005)

once there was a dwarf
he was strong and very tough
made a nice dinner


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jan 3, 2005)

Troll make bellow
Feng make yellow


----------



## guedo79 (Jan 3, 2005)

I don't think that was a Feng orginal AO.  I think that was a counter fit poem made after the fact.  Feng never ran from any fight.

Now Shock lizzards on the other hand....


----------



## Crothian (Jan 3, 2005)

shock lizards attract
those bugs that small and are stink
once come out backside


----------



## Angcuru (Jan 3, 2005)

you people really scare me sometimes.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 3, 2005)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> you people really scare me sometimes.




only sometimes?  we need to work on that.....


----------



## Crothian (Jan 3, 2005)

guedo79 said:
			
		

> Feng eat bread
> Feng not dead




but Feng feed on dead bread in bed and fled with fred's head and led ned who said "spread the sled and sped to wed zed instead" 

what a silly thread


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jan 4, 2005)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> you people really scare me sometimes.




We must be doing something right then.


----------



## Angcuru (Jan 4, 2005)

Apparently so.  I wish my job didn't tire me out so.  Fmeh.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jan 4, 2005)

Krench Lizard rise to great height
Feng take flight


----------



## ASH (Jan 4, 2005)

Okay- a flying Feng IS scary!


----------



## Crothian (Jan 4, 2005)

Carrot Juice is Murder


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jan 4, 2005)

well sure.  I mean, after all, you have to kill carrots to make carrot juice.


----------



## Angcuru (Jan 5, 2005)

But of course.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jan 5, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Carrot Juice is Murder



 It is really murder if made out of Carrot Top.

Or not, but that other method leads to the scary visual place.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 5, 2005)

Carrot Top is not a carrot though


----------



## ASH (Jan 5, 2005)

What about the poor avacado's!


----------



## Crothian (Jan 5, 2005)

Let my vegitable go!!  We of the resistance fight for them too!!!


----------



## Angcuru (Jan 5, 2005)

What about avacados?


----------



## ASH (Jan 5, 2005)

They get made in to all sorts of food. Poor avacado's.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 5, 2005)

we protect all vegitable except the brocolli


----------



## ASH (Jan 5, 2005)

The ooze has a point. We eat the Broc...


----------



## Crothian (Jan 5, 2005)

ASH said:
			
		

> The ooze has a point. We eat the Broc...




/as Stewie

we do not eat the brocolli...

what was that, brocolli?...... stop mocking me!!!!  

so no brocolli.  For every brocolli I find I will kill you!!!


----------



## Angcuru (Jan 5, 2005)

Brocolli, it finds itself into everything!


----------



## Steve Jung (Jan 5, 2005)

I know. Some just crawled out of my refrigerator.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jan 5, 2005)

brocolli is an evil thing.  As is cauliflower.

And brocoflower is the unholy union of two evils through truly mad science.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jan 5, 2005)

I love Broccoli and Cauliflower. Especially in salads. I like cooked Broccoli better than raw Broccoli. Broccoli and Cauliflower are good for you, you should eat them. With as little Ranch dressing as possible. Did I say that I love Broccoli and Cauliflower?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jan 5, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I love Broccoli and Cauliflower. Especially in salads. I like cooked Broccoli better than raw Broccoli. Broccoli and Cauliflower are good for you, you should eat them. With as little Ranch dressing as possible. Did I say that I love Broccoli and Cauliflower?




I do love to eat my vegges.  Just those two are nasty.  I can't stand the smell.  Especially when they're steaming.  Eat all of the brocolli and cauliflower that you want.  Means less I have to deal with.

Oh, and Ranch dressing is yucky to me.  Olive Oil and Vinegar is my dressing of choice (for salad or bread).


----------



## ASH (Jan 5, 2005)

Veggies are awesome.  Ranch is great but when you think that it is primarily made up of the same things non fat Mayonaise is... well... Its white death.


----------



## Kemrain (Jan 5, 2005)

ph34r said:
			
		

> *wipes tear from cheek*
> 
> 4ll 1'\/3 3v3|2 w4|\|73d w45 70 b3 u|\|d3|25700d!!
> 
> Ok enough of that.



It's not veggies, and it's from th first pge, but... Dear god.. I couldn't follow it, until I unfocused my eyes... And then it all became clear! It must be a sign of the apocalypse. Or something.

- Kemrain the "Clear, except for those Letter thingies."


----------



## Crothian (Jan 5, 2005)

I just ignore and it goes away


----------



## Angcuru (Jan 5, 2005)

MY mind is mine.  No one else's.  Stay away.  

I need a hug.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 5, 2005)

hug!!!!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jan 6, 2005)

Damn touchy-feely people.

So, what are other people doing tonight?  I'm working on my PBP; touching up the opening credits for the next episode.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 6, 2005)

I'm drawing. Technically, should be sleeping...especially after making a post about NOT sleeping at all last night. But...I can draw again. Finally. Not gonna waste this. 

Currently working on a bit of an updated cast picture for my Story Hour.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 6, 2005)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Damn touchy-feely people.
> 
> So, what are other people doing tonight?  I'm working on my PBP; touching up the opening credits for the next episode.




Hug!!!!!

I'm trying to figure what to do for gaming since I ended my game.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 6, 2005)

You could cry...?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jan 6, 2005)

Drawing is cool.  Best I can do with most things is stick figures, though I'm fairly good at drawing rabbits.  My painting skills are sad as well.  Any painted mini of mine is done by another player.  The rest are all just their normal pewter color.

I'm much more of a description through words kind of guy.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 6, 2005)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Drawing is cool.  Best I can do with most things is stick figures, though I'm fairly good at drawing rabbits.  My painting skills are sad as well.  Any painted mini of mine is done by another player.  The rest are all just their normal pewter color.
> 
> I'm much more of a description through words kind of guy.



 I love descriptions through words, too...mainly because I'm still not good enough with my art to really get a lot of the things I want to draw right. Especially since I mostly do people. 

But I can't paint either. Especially minis. Ugh...those things look like ugly messes when I'm one painting them. Its why I love the WotC plastic minis


----------



## Crothian (Jan 6, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> You could cry...?




I was first going to go sacrifice some people to the gaming gods......


----------



## Crothian (Jan 6, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> But I can't paint either. Especially minis. Ugh...those things look like ugly messes when I'm one painting them. Its why I love the WotC plastic minis




A secret is patience and the right paint brush.  My old roommate did minis and he some very fine paint brushes for detail work.  Even with my shaky hand and no ability I was able to do okay if basic paint jobs.


----------



## ASH (Jan 6, 2005)

I am a trend setter.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 6, 2005)

ASH said:
			
		

> I am a trend setter.




what trend are you setting today?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 6, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> what trend are you setting today?



 The trend of setting trends, of course. Very trendy.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 6, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> The trend of setting trends, of course. Very trendy.




She's John Trovolta???


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 6, 2005)

...an odd conclusion but then again, I guess anything's possible.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jan 6, 2005)

You've got the cadillac of minivans?


----------



## Angcuru (Jan 6, 2005)

Quiznos sub = tasty goodness.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jan 6, 2005)

quiznos sub = extremely scary commercials.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 6, 2005)

ya, I avoid them for fear of their commercials


----------



## Angcuru (Jan 6, 2005)

you no like catatonic zombie hamsters?

Seriously though, tasty tasty.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 6, 2005)

well, round these parts I have no shortage of tasty places to eat


----------



## Angcuru (Jan 6, 2005)

Well, around here we eat AT the food places, we don't eat the places themselves.  That would   be just silly.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 6, 2005)

I'm an ooze, I eat what I want


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jan 6, 2005)

Until something disagrees with you and cleaves you from the inside.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 6, 2005)

then I split in two and eat twice as much


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jan 7, 2005)

Bad ooze.  Fire cleanses.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 7, 2005)

I'm an ooze, not a witch


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jan 7, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I'm an ooze, not a witch



 you'd be surprised how many things it works on.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 7, 2005)

a little fire is just like indegestion...a big one is like a spicey mexician meal


----------



## Angcuru (Jan 7, 2005)

This is an odd argument.

Who here likes kitties?!


----------



## Crothian (Jan 7, 2005)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> This is an odd argument.
> 
> Who here likes kitties?!




kitties is an odd argument?

My guess is that AO might like them.  And I'll admit kitties are way to cute for oozes to eat. Plus the hair would get everywhere.....


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jan 7, 2005)

So we need to send an army of wookies after the ooze when he gets uppity.  Or ewoks.

And yes, cats are a goodness.  Well... they're very naughty, but thats a good thing. Kind of.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 7, 2005)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> So we need to send an army of wookies after the ooze when he gets uppity.  Or ewoks.




No, I can eat them...they aren't cats.  Don't try to understand, just accept.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jan 7, 2005)

Damn.  It takes forever to get the ick out of my coats of my cat army.  Was hoping other furry creatures would work.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 7, 2005)

cat army?  you becoming one of those cat wranglers?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jan 7, 2005)

skade has cyborg monkey ninjas, I have raging cat soldiers.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 7, 2005)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> skade has cyborg monkey ninjas, I have raging cat soldiers.




how do you get cats to march in a row?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jan 7, 2005)

they're more like guerilla soldiers.  Less organized, but more effective.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 7, 2005)

send them...with the flooding in Ohio I have nothing to fear from cats!!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 7, 2005)

What if they're well trained Scuba-Ninja Cats?


----------



## Crothian (Jan 7, 2005)

I have Alf


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 7, 2005)

Ahhh, the perfect defense. The Scuba-Ninjas will have no chance. Wait...unless they're in disguise and mask their scent.


----------



## Angcuru (Jan 7, 2005)

What if the cats are scuba ninja_pirate vikings_!?  Eh?  C'mon, you know that's awesome!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jan 7, 2005)

alas, snow and rain are perfect defenses against cats.  I do not fear our naughty grey and white kitty darting out the door when snow resides upon the ground.  Also, my fluffy black cat at my parents' house loved to sneak out when the dog was let out.  She always found it most inconveinent when snow layed upon the steps.  Like someone was playing a cruel trick upon her.  Most often my dad just closed the door and laughed at her.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 7, 2005)

ha, defenses held.....


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jan 7, 2005)

Of course, the agreeable snowmen can slip right past the rain, snow, and Alf.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 7, 2005)

yes, but I have ways to remove that Magic Hat!!!


----------



## Darkness (Jan 7, 2005)

Kitties are teh cutestest.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jan 7, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> yes, but I have ways to remove that Magic Hat!!!




That only works if they're named Frosty.


----------



## Steve Jung (Jan 7, 2005)

Do snowmen have souls?


----------



## Crothian (Jan 7, 2005)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> That only works if they're named Frosty.




I take them through a naming ceromony to make sure of it!!


----------



## Crothian (Jan 7, 2005)

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Do snowmen have souls?




Ya, but they aren't worth as much as human souls or cat souls.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jan 7, 2005)

not if they are your basic demon snowman.  or a basic magical construct snowman.

Now, if they've been cursed or gone through the demon trials, it is possible.


----------



## Steve Jung (Jan 7, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Ya, but they aren't worth as much as human souls or cat souls.



Not even if they're happy souls?



			
				Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Now, if they've been cursed or gone through the demon trials, it is possible.



What are the demon trials? *thunderclap*


----------



## Captain Tagon (Jan 7, 2005)

Pumpernickle.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jan 7, 2005)

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> What are the demon trials? *thunderclap*




Pointless grueling tasks to be performed under extreme pressure that shape the future of your life.

Also known as the SATs.


----------



## ASH (Jan 7, 2005)

Wow, talk about busy.  I am setting many trends... for instance

Pink is the new Black.
It is no longer Earl Grey and Cumpets that should be had, rather Chia Latte's and Graham Crackers.
High Heels are for real women

Oh and kitties are great.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jan 7, 2005)

Evening Ash.

Pink?


----------



## ASH (Jan 7, 2005)

Thats right. I have always hated Pink but lately i find myself drawn to it.  Its a new color for darkness...without having to be dark.

How your night kitty lord?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jan 7, 2005)

okay night. got a little more work done on my pbp, some buffy watching, and some reading done.

Pink is indeed a color of evil and unholiness.  Don't give into its power, Ash.  Be strong.  Stick with black or something darker.


----------



## ASH (Jan 7, 2005)

I personally cant wear pink. I have red hair and the two together do not mix. But i encourage others to wear it.

I had to come home from work because Cael has a really bad cough and wont sleep. Drew has to work early so I came home.  Family first you know. Now tomarrow I will have to get him to a doc and find out why he has been so sick.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jan 7, 2005)

poor kid. And losing out on part of your paycheck is never good, but understandable.  I was missing a lot of sleep the weeks around christmas so I could take care of my sick dad.

And on pink again, I had a sales assistant trying to convince me to try on pink shirts when I was shopping for interview clothes half a year back.  Apparently it is the 'in' color.  Frankly, I look horrible in it (not surprisingly).  I'm much better off with darker tones.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 7, 2005)

I'm more then a bird, I'm more then a plane
I'm more then some random face besides a train
it's not easy being me


----------



## Angcuru (Jan 7, 2005)

Ah, can't wait 'till the next semester starts.  By mid-summer, I'll have my Associates in Psychology.  Woo!


----------



## Crothian (Jan 7, 2005)

so, you'll finally be able to say what's wrong with me?


----------



## Angcuru (Jan 8, 2005)

Well, it's obvious.  You're an ooze!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jan 8, 2005)

One should not try and psychoanalyze the ooze as it consumes one's party members.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 8, 2005)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> One should not try and psychoanalyze the ooze as it consumes one's party members.




I'll be good, I'll only eat the couch


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jan 8, 2005)

But the couch was just steam cleaned.  Can you eat the darkness instead?


----------



## Crothian (Jan 8, 2005)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> But the couch was just steam cleaned.  Can you eat the darkness instead?




the _Things_ that hide in the darkess get mad when I do that....


----------



## Darkness (Jan 8, 2005)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Can you eat the darkness instead?



I don't like that suggestion. At all.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 8, 2005)

um...under the context...no


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jan 8, 2005)

awww. you're no fun anymore.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 8, 2005)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> awww. you're no fun anymore.




according to my ex's I was never actually fun....


----------



## Darkness (Jan 8, 2005)

I think you are fun, ooze boy.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jan 8, 2005)

fun is a relative term


----------



## Angcuru (Jan 8, 2005)

One man's fun is another man's horrible shrieking torturous episode of Seinfeld.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 8, 2005)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> fun is a relative term




relative is a relative term

term is relatively fun


----------



## Crothian (Jan 8, 2005)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> One man's fun is another man's horrible shrieking torturous episode of Seinfeld.




I know what someone's getting for his birthday!!


----------



## Angcuru (Jan 8, 2005)

Explosions!


----------



## ASH (Jan 8, 2005)

Jello?


----------



## Crothian (Jan 8, 2005)

ASH said:
			
		

> Jello?





the enemy


----------



## Darkness (Jan 8, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> relative is a relative term



 You are relatively related to your relatives? Does that mean you were adopted?


----------



## Crothian (Jan 8, 2005)

nope, I resemble the parents way too much


----------



## Angcuru (Jan 8, 2005)

Or maybe your folks guessed quite well.  Look!  A 10th century English knight trying to cut down an oak tree with a herring!


----------



## Crothian (Jan 8, 2005)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> Or maybe your folks guessed quite well.  Look!  A 10th century English knight trying to cut down an oak tree with a herring!




It is possible you know.....


----------



## Angcuru (Jan 9, 2005)

I don't think so.  The hacking activity would erode the herring before the tree.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 9, 2005)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> I don't think so.  The hacking activity would erode the herring before the tree.




what if it was...a _super_ herring.  One enhanced by the unique properties of Earth's yello sun.  A Herring sent here from a the planet Herrion that got destroyed.  THe last child of Herrion, this fish would protect the innocent by cutting down all treres and become a ecological nightmare!!!!


----------



## Angcuru (Jan 9, 2005)

How would mass deforestation be beneficial to the populace as a whole?


----------



## Crothian (Jan 9, 2005)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> How would mass deforestation be beneficial to the populace as a whole?




Trees were around in when the dinosaurs roamed the Earth.  The dinos are gone, but the trees remain.  They now plot the destruction of the human race and only an extra terestrial Herring can possible save us from them.  

Why do you think we cut down trees for Christmas?  The tradition lives on even if most people have forgotten the real reasons why we do it.


----------



## ASH (Jan 9, 2005)

Ah... Herrings and Christmas.
It all makes sense now.


----------



## Angcuru (Jan 9, 2005)

Really?  'Cause I thought it was the silliest thing I've heard in a long long time.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 9, 2005)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> Really?  'Cause I thought it was the silliest thing I've heard in a long long time.




You obviously need to listen more


----------



## Angcuru (Jan 9, 2005)

Crothian has a strange mind.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 9, 2005)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> Crothian has a strange mind.




well...dah!!


----------



## Angcuru (Jan 9, 2005)

Sometimes I just don't know what to think...


----------



## Crothian (Jan 9, 2005)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> Sometimes I just don't know what to think...




Sometime I'm scared to


----------



## Darkness (Jan 9, 2005)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> Sometimes I just don't know what to think...



Ask me. I'll be glad to tell you what to think.


----------



## Angcuru (Jan 9, 2005)

I though we already taken care of, or did we switch our Hivemind Implant control service?


----------



## Darkness (Jan 9, 2005)

Hm. Michael Morris could have accidentally removed it in the latest board software upgrade.

We'd have to start a poll to find out what percentage of the EN World users are still Piratecat.

Not that we actually can do that, given that silly polls are prohibited.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 9, 2005)

and how many are rogue programs


----------



## Crothian (Jan 9, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Not that we actually can do that, given that silly polls are prohibited.




You could do it, you're an admin.  Abuse those powers!!!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 9, 2005)

Its not abusing your powers to determine the strength of the Hive.


----------



## Darkness (Jan 9, 2005)

Well, it's not a poll but it should do the job.


----------



## Angcuru (Jan 10, 2005)

Genius.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jan 10, 2005)

We are a fractured mind.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 10, 2005)

or we fracture minds...not sure which....


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jan 10, 2005)

probably both.


----------



## Angcuru (Jan 10, 2005)

We need more populace for the hive.  Everyone go stab someone with your standard issue Implant Injector.


----------



## ASH (Jan 10, 2005)

I think mine is broken... where do we get new ones?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jan 10, 2005)

*Runs with Implant Injector*

*Dex check*

*Critical Fumble*

*Implant Injector ends up stabbing me in the neck*

AH, NUTS!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jan 10, 2005)

Warning: Do not run with you implant injectors everyone. Walk or hustle to the nearest victim!


----------



## Crothian (Jan 10, 2005)

so, there is another thread that deals with why so many Avatars have cats in them.  I want to answer "because gamers like p..."


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 10, 2005)

But instead, you pull an Alf like moment. You oozes. :insert rolleyes smiley here:


----------



## Knight Otu (Jan 10, 2005)

You have to admit, so many cute cat avatars is a bit scary...


----------



## Crothian (Jan 10, 2005)

well, some comments are easier to make on the 15th page of a HM thread


----------



## ASH (Jan 11, 2005)

I zone out to life when I am on the internet... It drives my husband nuts...


----------



## Crothian (Jan 11, 2005)

internet is escapism....


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jan 11, 2005)

the internet is addictive too.


----------



## Angcuru (Jan 11, 2005)

Aye, but without that addicting thingy, we would not be having this silly chat.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 11, 2005)

new sig!! new sig!!


----------



## Steve Jung (Jan 11, 2005)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> the internet is addictive too.



I can see it now. Internet Anonymous meetings. Quick, let's trademark it.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 11, 2005)

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> I can see it now. Internet Anonymous meetings. Quick, let's trademark it.




Ya, but we'll have to meet on line


----------



## Steve Jung (Jan 11, 2005)

We could start a Yahoo group or an e-mail list.


----------



## Imret (Jan 11, 2005)

So...is this thread about anything, really, or does everybody just sort of talk to the omnipresent Crothian?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jan 11, 2005)

Welcome Imret.

We talk about lots of things here, but mostly not gaming.  Whatever random topic strikes us, mostly.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 11, 2005)

Imret said:
			
		

> So...is this thread about anything, really, or does everybody just sort of talk to the omnipresent Crothian?




It is the Hivemind.  It is the thread for silliness and tangents...it is the place to just have fun and let one's hair down.  It is about EN World.


----------



## Angcuru (Jan 11, 2005)

HA! Snatched another one!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 11, 2005)

Make sure to lock the door/turn door into a wall so the new initiate cannot escape.


----------



## ASH (Jan 11, 2005)

Done!

Hows is the fellow hive nuts today?

Good? Great? Gobbery?

I personally have been having crazy vivid and emotional dreams lately making sleep unwelcome....


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 11, 2005)

ASH said:
			
		

> Hows is the fellow hive nuts today?
> 
> Good? Great? Gobbery?




Eh. I've got a cold again, though Sudafed is a beautiful thing. Especially the non-drowsy stuff. Currently waiting on getting a hold of a friend so a group of us can go and and cause terror. Err...be geeks. Same thing. Though rolling down all the windows in the cars, cranking up the volume, and blaster Yellow Submarine could be considered terror...



> I personally have been having crazy vivid and emotional dreams lately making sleep unwelcome....




I know what that's like. I've had dreams that fit those descriptions for the last five or so months. No fun, but eventually you just learn that sleep = good.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jan 11, 2005)

me sleepy.

I am a drone in the mind that is evil.


----------



## Imret (Jan 11, 2005)

Understood. Just a rambling kind of thread, I see. Nifty.

On a tangent, anybody else having trouble staying logged in?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jan 12, 2005)

nope. no problems.  You're probably not, but I'll just mention the old problem of logging in through the cyberstreet address.


----------



## ASH (Jan 12, 2005)

How long has your mind been in the Gutter AO... Or am i just really not observant?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jan 12, 2005)

Ten, twelve, maybe fourteen years.  Oh, you meant the title.  About a week or so.


----------



## Angcuru (Jan 12, 2005)

I wonders if it would be possible to set out little Hive Mines in urban areas...


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jan 12, 2005)

I can't believe I have read an entire hivemind thread..
Im definatly an addict. 
Now on to the topic, You cant put hivemines in urban areas I mpretty sure it violates some international agreement, sponsered by elton John.


----------



## Steve Jung (Jan 12, 2005)

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> I can't believe I have read an entire hivemind thread..
> Im definatly an addict.
> Now on to the topic, You cant put hivemines in urban areas I mpretty sure it violates some international agreement, sponsered by elton John.



Now you've got to read the rest of them.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 12, 2005)

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Now you've got to read the rest of them.



 Including the old deleted ones. The test is in four hours.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jan 12, 2005)

I ll be asleep in four hours, but you can moniter my answers with any standard Dream watcher TM software.


----------



## Darkness (Jan 12, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Including the old deleted ones. The test is in four hours.



Question 1.

Which power word did Darkness use in the Sacred Thread?


----------



## Crothian (Jan 12, 2005)

Question 2: What question started it all?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 12, 2005)

Question 3: Has it been four hours yet?


----------



## Turanil (Jan 12, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> As for the Hive comment, I am obligated(i.e. commanded/compelled/etc) to say: Join ussssss!



Sorry for hijacking the thread, but I must increase my post count.


----------



## Maldur (Jan 12, 2005)

morning lads.

Is the rumour of A spotted Horacio true?
I miss having the lad around.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jan 12, 2005)

1. Light
2. where are my keys ?
3. No and yes


----------



## Nightcloak (Jan 12, 2005)

First hive post Evah.

Just curious, how did the hive start? What event or evil mind cause the genisis of the longest continuous thread in ENWrld history?



			
				Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> It is said that the Post- sucker lay at the botton of the sea with a plush Piratecat toy.




Or does the Post-sucker with the plush Piratecat toy forbid such knowledge to be spread...


----------



## Knight Otu (Jan 12, 2005)

Nightcloak said:
			
		

> Just curious, how did the hive start? What event or evil mind cause the genisis of the longest continuous thread in ENWrld history?




 According to the myths of ENWorld, which are supposedly accurate: 



> Among certain circles (ok, just me ), Crothian is also known as the Hive Starter. In a possibly ironic twist, he started a meta thread that asked - "How big can a thread grow safely?" That thread became the testing ground - the Sacred Thread. It saw the posting of many who would become The Spreaders of the Word, the first Hiveminders, the Veterans.
> 
> The thread grew, was closed, and replaced. Slowly, the hivemind threatened to overwhelm the Meta forum, until Piratecat, in his wisdom, decreed "Just three there are - no more, maybe less."
> 
> ...


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 12, 2005)

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> 1. Light
> 2. where are my keys ?
> 3. No and yes



 All uncorrectly right! Welcome to the Hive, please submit your brain to the heavy machinery for implantation.

And Maldur, I think the Horacio spotting was months back...or at least, I remember it being a long while ago. Late last summer, I think...


----------



## Crothian (Jan 12, 2005)

Maldur said:
			
		

> morning lads.
> 
> Is the rumour of A spotted Horacio true?
> I miss having the lad around.




I spotted him on RPG net but not here


----------



## Cyberzombie (Jan 12, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> And Maldur, I think the Horacio spotting was months back...or at least, I remember it being a long while ago. Late last summer, I think...




I'm sorry.    I scared him off.  Skittish, he is...


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jan 12, 2005)

Who is the spotted Horacio? 
Is he in My Birds of North America handbook?


----------



## Nightcloak (Jan 13, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> According to the myths of ENWorld, which are supposedly accurate:




Oh.

Thank you. I should have know that this would have been Crothian's fault.   

So, do I need permision from the "Darkness" to stop by and post here?  

Or is it at my own risk!?


----------



## Angcuru (Jan 13, 2005)

At risk of your mental well-being, perhaps.  Just be careful...


----------



## Steve Jung (Jan 13, 2005)

Nightcloak said:
			
		

> Oh.
> 
> Thank you. I should have know that this would have been Crothian's fault.
> 
> ...



Oh, it's at your own risk alright. When you get a package in the mail, don;t worry about opening it. It's the new self-installing Hivemind Implant ™.


----------



## Darkness (Jan 13, 2005)

Nightcloak said:
			
		

> Oh.
> 
> Thank you. I should have know that this would have been Crothian's fault.
> 
> ...



Technically, it kind of was my fault.  This silliness likely would never have occurred to Crothian, but as soon as the mad thought had found root in his mind, he made sure it all would come to pass. He is the Hive's champion, making sure it grows and spreads wherever he goes. I salute thee, Crothian.

And everyone can be assured of my implicit permission, as it were, to post anywhere in EN World unless a given forum or thread instructs otherwise.
It is at your own risk, though, I'm afraid.


----------



## Nightcloak (Jan 13, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Technically, it kind of was my fault.  This silliness likely would never have occurred to Crothian, but as soon as the mad thought had found root in his mind, he made sure it all would come to pass. He is the Hive's champion, making sure it grows and spreads wherever he goes. I salute thee, Crothian.




Now just hold here!

I see the full horror of this mad plot. Others blame Crothian, and even you point at him while also claiming it was your self. But you are the “Hand and Eye of Piratecat”. The story of creation states that Piratecat also played a roll in the origins but claims that Darkness oversees the Hive.   

Obviously, there is a Trilateral Posting Conspiracy at work here. 
I see! That explains the black helicopters   


and yes, the Implant TM fits just fine thank you for asking…


----------



## Angcuru (Jan 13, 2005)

It works like this:

Russ - ENWorld Dictator for Life (without so much the dictatorship)

Piratecat - Head of Russ' Secret Police (not so secret, and more like tolerant censors)

Darkness - Piratecat's #2 Man, needs to think of a way to control ENWorld's thinking population

Crothian - Darkness's pawn, who is encouraged to begin a pseudo-forum of silliness.

Hivemind - Silly pseudo-forum spawned by Crothian.

Implants - Mind control device Distributed/disguised as Hivemind membership implant.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 13, 2005)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> Crothian - Darkness's pawn, who is encouraged to begin a pseudo-forum of silliness.




Pawn???  I am not a pawn!!


----------



## Nightcloak (Jan 13, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Pawn???  I am not a pawn!!




It ain't so bad. 6 more squares and you'll be knighted!


----------



## Angcuru (Jan 13, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Pawn???  I am not a pawn!!



Not all pawns are aware that they are so.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 13, 2005)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> Not all pawns are aware that they are so.




and not all things labeled pawns are


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jan 13, 2005)

mmmm seafood 
pawns are delicious with butter.


----------



## Angcuru (Jan 13, 2005)

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> mmmm seafood
> p_r_awns are delicious with butter.



there, fixed it for ya.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 13, 2005)

Oh no! The ooze has taken its true form! QUICKLY! KILL IT NOW! I'll go wait in the corner and spread more implant devices!


----------



## Darkness (Jan 13, 2005)

Is this is the "pawn thing" AMG mentioned in the other thread or is there more to it?

I of course already know everything, I'm just testing your knowledge. Honest.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 13, 2005)

...says the paw of Piratecat


----------



## Turanil (Jan 13, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> ...says the paw of Piratecat



...to increase his postcount.


----------



## ReignMan (Jan 13, 2005)

It's growing.

The hive is capturing new victims all the time.

People who never post, just sit and addictivley read the rantings of deranged minds.

Bugger......It's taken me too.....


----------



## Nightcloak (Jan 13, 2005)

Now I'm confused...

Is Crothian a pawn in a vast game? A delectable snack? Or an ooze?

Or maybe a gestalt poster and all of these?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jan 13, 2005)

Crothian simply is.

It is like trying to define some...undefinable.....thing.

He is just Crothian.  You should really stop trying to pidgeonhole him.  Your brain will eventually explode.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 13, 2005)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Crothian simply is.
> 
> It is like trying to define some...undefinable.....thing.
> 
> He is just Crothian.  You should really stop trying to pidgeonhole him.  Your brain will eventually explode.



 Or in simpler terms:

Crothian is the Matrix. A virus within the fabric of the universe itself. Hense the ooze and book reading. Much like Ao is the controller of the universe who has yet to take responsibility for unleashing this Crothian. Of course, Ao's a cat at a computer, so you can't really put too much blame there.


----------



## ASH (Jan 14, 2005)

You guys are all missing it... Crothian is Eric Noah....to make the circle complete!


----------



## Nightcloak (Jan 14, 2005)

ASH said:
			
		

> You guys are all missing it... Crothian is Eric Noah....to make the circle complete!




Oh...

She speaks the sacred name of the Architect.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 14, 2005)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Crothian simply is.
> 
> It is like trying to define some...undefinable.....thing.
> 
> He is just Crothian.  You should really stop trying to pidgeonhole him.  Your brain will eventually explode.




interesting coming from one of the few peopole here who's met me


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jan 14, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> interesting coming from one of the few peopole here who's met me




I aim to amuse.

I will add that the Crothian plays a great old crotchety dwarf.  Of course, all of the players in my old dwarves one-shot were great.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 14, 2005)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> I aim to amuse.
> 
> I will add that the Crothian plays a great old crotchety dwarf.  Of course, all of the players in my old dwarves one-shot were great.




It was a fun game and a great idea for a game.


----------



## Maldur (Jan 14, 2005)

"Young whippersnappers"
*grumbles*


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jan 14, 2005)

I still love the idea that the wizard didn't like to teleport cause it was "too bumpy."

Hey Maldur. How's it going?


----------



## Turanil (Jan 14, 2005)

ReignMan said:
			
		

> The hive is capturing new victims all the time.



What do you say?


----------



## Maldur (Jan 14, 2005)

Who are you callin a new victim?

Hey Ao, whats up!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jan 14, 2005)

Killing time. reading my new RPG book. Looking at the pile of dishes and ignoring it.


----------



## Steve Jung (Jan 14, 2005)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Killing time. reading my new RPG book. Looking at the pile of dishes and ignoring it.



But, if you're looking at the dishes, how can you ignore them?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 14, 2005)

Interesting how many more Hive adicts/slaves we're getting in the last couple days...gods its 4AM. Just finished a long update in my Story Hour(didn't realize it was going to take me 3 hours to write it...), maybe I should go to bed now...night Hive. Err...morning.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jan 14, 2005)

I'm doing my best to blissfully ignore the fact that I have to clean some of them tonight.  Maybe if I ignore them long enough, one of the cats will do them or maybe they'll magically clean themselves.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jan 14, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> maybe I should go to bed now...night Hive. err...morning.




It is still night. After months of working nights, I stick to my belief that it isn't truly morning til you've slept.  Then it is morning.  Even if it is 5pm.


----------



## Maldur (Jan 14, 2005)

So what new book are we talking about?


----------



## Turanil (Jan 14, 2005)

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> But, if you're looking at the dishes, how can you ignore them?



 It's called denial. 

Good night.

[Turanil denying he just posts to post, and pretending he has something to say despite the screen is in front of his eyes.   ]


----------



## Steve Jung (Jan 14, 2005)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> I'm doing my best to blissfully ignore the fact that I have to clean some of them tonight.  Maybe if I ignore them long enough, one of the cats will do them or maybe they'll magically clean themselves.



It becomes clearer. I'm not sure how you can trick the cats into cleaning the dishes. More thought is required.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jan 14, 2005)

Maldur said:
			
		

> So what new book are we talking about?




One of which you do not want me to speak of.  True, it isn't the B-word, but it is the spinoff A-word RPG.

Nicely put together and first RPG book I've purchased in 9-10 months.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jan 14, 2005)

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> It becomes clearer. I'm not sure how you can trick the cats into cleaning the dishes. More thought is required.




The cats ignore my demands.  Damn their feline self-absorbed manners.  If only they weren't so damn cute.


----------



## Maldur (Jan 14, 2005)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> One of which you do not want me to speak of.  True, it isn't the B-word, but it is the spinoff A-word RPG.
> 
> Nicely put together and first RPG book I've purchased in 9-10 months.




Finally someone that actually listens *snif*

But when will you learn *shakes head*


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jan 14, 2005)

It amuses me and it did lead me to find All Flesh Must Be Eaten, so it can't be all bad.


----------



## AGGEMAM (Jan 14, 2005)

With the readdition of Horacio and the influx of new people I find it prudent to present the traditional and non-conspiratious explaination of the age old question:

What is the Hivemind?

Well, click here and see how deep the rabbit hole really goes.


----------



## Maldur (Jan 14, 2005)

AGGEMAM said:
			
		

> With the readdition of Horacio and the influx of new people I find it prudent to present the traditional and non-conspiratious explaination of the age old question:
> 
> What is the Hivemind?
> 
> Well, click here and see how deep the rabbit hole really goes.



 Hey Agge! How was spain?
So where is that invisible frenchy/spaniard?


----------



## AGGEMAM (Jan 14, 2005)

Spain was fantastic!

Best damn x-mas ever. They say a picture say a thousand word so here's two of them  

One is from the x-mas dinner, and the second is from a private flamenco show in a typical Sevillian garden in the Juderia quater (in the town center).


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jan 14, 2005)

Maldur said:
			
		

> So where is that invisible frenchy/spaniard?




He's been over at the wombat site all night.


----------



## Maldur (Jan 14, 2005)

lotsa good that will do me, now does it


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jan 14, 2005)

Maldur said:
			
		

> lotsa good that will do me, now does it




 Never said it would.   

Could be worse.

Could be stabbed.


----------



## Maldur (Jan 14, 2005)

I might be back


----------



## AGGEMAM (Jan 14, 2005)

So we see, and glad for it .. hope it lasts this time.


----------



## Maldur (Jan 14, 2005)

I still think its a bad idea, but one has to look foreward.

now I only need that appartment


----------



## AGGEMAM (Jan 14, 2005)

Foreward my legion, this day shall be written about in history.

(General Custer's not so famous last words)


----------



## Maldur (Jan 14, 2005)

THis thread needs cheese!


----------



## Nightcloak (Jan 14, 2005)

*Mmmmmm... Cheese.*

Ask and you shall have!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jan 14, 2005)

The cheese will not protect you.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jan 14, 2005)

I wear the cheese, it does not wear me. 
Any one else catch the return of the cheese man in season 7 ?
I just finished it and lent it out but Im sure he showed up.

Look no use of the A or B words


----------



## Knight Otu (Jan 14, 2005)

So Horacio is around again.  Give him greetings on Randomlings from me!  (I'd do it myself but that firewall problem is kind of in the way...)


----------



## Crothian (Jan 14, 2005)

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> I wear the cheese, it does not wear me.
> Any one else catch the return of the cheese man in season 7 ?
> I just finished it and lent it out but Im sure he showed up.
> 
> Look no use of the A or B words




we celebrate the cheese man, and yes he was noticed


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jan 14, 2005)

orchid was the first of the two of us to notice the cheese in season 7.

And yes, we celebrate the cheese.  But do not look for meaning in the cheese.


----------



## Nightcloak (Jan 15, 2005)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> The cheese will not protect you.




What?!

That's not enough to protect me! 

Don't make me up the cheese level, I do have pictures of the repairman bent over fixing my refrigerator, and I know how to use them


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jan 15, 2005)

Oh hey I just noticed this thread will be closing soon.
 another 15 posts approx 
when it is gone will we feel nostalgic? 
Last Call!


----------



## Angcuru (Jan 15, 2005)

Nostalgic?  Nah.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Jan 15, 2005)

dearhtsihthtiw no gniog si tahw...dOG...ym...HO


----------



## Truth Seeker (Jan 15, 2005)

OH...my....GOd....what is going on withthisthread


----------



## Greylock (Jan 15, 2005)

I have been assimilated somehow by the Hivemind, in spite of this being only my third or fourth Hivemind post ever.

Beware the Hivemind. I did not know until I got the letter. And my father weeps over his only son, fallen and succumbed to the darkness...


----------



## Angcuru (Jan 15, 2005)

That's an interesting position to take.  I prefer the belltower, myself.


----------



## Greylock (Jan 15, 2005)

Is that you, Pa? I can't see ya, Pa. I'm getting cold. Pa?


----------



## Angcuru (Jan 15, 2005)

_Pa_rchisi.


----------



## Greylock (Jan 15, 2005)

Ahhh, sorry. My noodle is Scrabbled.


----------



## Angcuru (Jan 15, 2005)

Eight points.  Your move.


----------



## Greylock (Jan 15, 2005)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> Eight points.  Your move.




QUIZZICAL! 

Boo-ya


----------



## Darkness (Jan 15, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> So Horacio is around again.



 Yeah, I've been talking with him elsewhere lately. Very cool.


----------



## Turanil (Jan 15, 2005)

Greylock said:
			
		

> And my father weeps over his only son, fallen and succumbed to the darkness...



Darkness, you are merciless.


----------



## Nightcloak (Jan 15, 2005)

Turanil said:
			
		

> Darkness, you are merciless.




And for an extra $10, he'll supersize to brutal.


----------



## Darkness (Jan 15, 2005)

It's true.

By the way, after this thread has ran its course, please go to Frukathka's Crothian thread instead of starting a new one, guys. 'cause that thread's basically a Hivemind thread anyway and I don't want to have to merge the two.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jan 15, 2005)

Whee !  Nail in the coffin 
I think. 
Darkness actually got the 400th post, but didnt close It - how odd. 
does crothy usually get to start the new thread or is it up to whoever closes the previous one ? 
Can someone change the other threads title to "Hives musings on Crothian" or somthin. 
I realize noone can answer my questions if this thread closes -----[]


----------



## Turanil (Jan 15, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> after this thread has ran its course, please go to Frukathka's Crothian thread instead of starting a new one, guys.



 Okay, I now where to go to add my inane comments.




			
				Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> Can someone change the other threads title to "Hives musings on Crothian" or somthin.



 The one who started the thread can change its title.


----------



## Darkness (Jan 15, 2005)

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> Darkness actually got the 400th post, but didnt close It - how odd.



Yah, it was the 400th post, but only the 399th reply. 


			
				Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> does crothy usually get to start the new thread or is it up to whoever closes the previous one ?



 Anyone can start the new thread after the previous one has ran its course.


			
				Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> Can someone change the other threads title to "Hives musings on Crothian" or somthin.



 Done.


			
				Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> I realize noone can answer my questions if this thread closes -----[]



 But I can answer them _while_ closing it.


----------

